# Clips From My Gig Last Week



## Guitarantula (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi guys. First time grower, 30 year smoker. I am a starving musician and single dad of two kids. That's why I am attempting to grow for my personal use, I just can't afford to buy anymore, and when I buy cheap, it's got too many seeds and I never get the weight it's supposed to be.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiUNv4ExdoY
YouTube - Old Love
YouTube - In Memory of Elizabeth Reed
YouTube - Blue Jean Blues

 
Hope you enjoy.

Jeff


----------



## reeffermadness (Aug 7, 2007)

wow....your one helluva guitarist! what kinda sg was that in Memory of Elizabeth Reed?? Is it a 61 reissue?? If so how do you like it? I love mines...got a Iommi bridge PuP. Im thinking of gettin me a ESP ec-1000 next. LP's are just to fucking expensive haha..nice chops man!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Aug 7, 2007)

Nicely done. Iknow the feeling of being the little guy. I have a small indi hip hop label and its hand over foot to just survive and keep going sometimes.Im glad you kept it clean and stuck to the original way it was written( Blue Jean Blues).Keep it comin I luv that kinda blues


----------



## Guitarantula (Aug 9, 2007)

The SG is just an Epiphone vintage g400 with the original alnico pups in it. I plan on getting some Gibson classic 57's for it soon. The strat on old love is a Jimmie Vaughan strat with Custom shop 54's in it.

Glad you liked it.

Jeff


----------

